#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  O futuro dos Provedores de Internet a Rádio.

## jonneresende

Sou no novo na área, trabalho a um ano em uma empresa de internet predial aqui em Fortaleza e gostaria de saber a opnião de vocês sobre o futuro das empresas de internet a radio, vejo no caso a GVT ganhando muito pelo menos aqui em Fortaleza. E algumas pessoas onde trabalho falando que não logo, logo, vai acabar. Deem a opinião de vocês.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Lei natural de seleção das espécies: os melhores sobrevivem! Os piores desaparecem!

Leiam Darwin: tem quase 200 anos.

Pelo visto o capitalismo leu Darwin, Maquiavel e Aristóteles!

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Bem,

Nem sempre "mais forte" significa ter mais força. Mais forte pode ser algo melhor adaptado para uma determinada situação.

No presente caso além de conseguir se adaptar ao meio as grandes operadoras tem força econômica. A adaptação advém de quadro de pessoal, especialistas, engenheiros, marketing/publicidade, departamento jurídico, etc.

Força econômica de grandes investimentos e de grandes investidores. 

Por outro lado os pequenos não tem nenhum planejamento, nenhuma estratégia e nenhum ou pouco investimento.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Olá JorgeAldo,

Reconheço o seu direito de dizer o que pensa! Porém, não esqueça que, nem sempre, podemos ganhar no grito! 

Felicidades para você e sua família! Boa noite!

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

hehehehe

JESUUSSSS!

----------


## alternativainfo

pra quem presta servico com qualidade ruim tem q acabar logo mesmo, pq se a pessoa cancela é porque o servico é muito ruim ou é daquele tipo de usuario quer vive 24 horas baixando tudo da net esse cliente na radio nao e bom nem ter...

----------


## KevinMitnick

Com Grande Avanço das Operadoras, Preços e Velocidades imbatíveis!!! O que restará para os Provedores Wireless??!!! Torres e Equipamentos sem clientes!?
Claro que em se tratando de Empresas que tratam o serviço de forma profissional, sempre terá outras alternativas de serviços, não dependendo somente de venda de internet.

----------


## naldo864

tecnologia muda muito em geral a sem fio antigamente 40 megas em um enlance era irreal e custava um figado ou rim,hoje por 700 conto se compra isso.
daqui a alguns dias aparece uma tecnologia que passa 100 mega e aguenta ums mil cliente por ap e ainda custa barato ai a coisa muda de figura .
internet no brasil ainda e um lixo ,e cabeamento em todo lugar as grandes tambem num guentam (nem as grandes guentam suprir o mercado de celular vide a anatel que botou no toinho da tim,claro e vivo)
e tao grande a evolução tecnologica que fui a famosa galeria page aqui em são paulo esta semana e comprei um celular novo ,fiquei na duvida de comprar um chines so que a minha surpresa .
o bichinho veio com android ,camera,mp3,navegador opera mini e ainda instalei o crome .
cheguei em casa ele ja pegou um ip no roteador e ja estava navegando e acessando o uol e email e sabem por quanto .....r$ 200,00 .
tecnologia muda a linha m5 no inicio era r$ 500,00 uma nano hoje r$ 180,00 .
e assim vai

----------


## DanielVieceli775

tem passa lançando fibra ta matando os provedor a radio, vi um cara perder 600 radio cliente em um més pra fibra...

----------


## 1929

> ... e cabeamento em todo lugar as grandes tambem num guentam (nem as grandes guentam suprir o mercado ....


Naldo, não sei até que ponto as grandes, especialmente as com capital estrangeiros estão querendo investir sério no Brasil. Algumas delas estão dando um jeitinho para enviar lucros para suas matrizes na Europa... pois lá o sufoco é grande.

Cabeamento pode ser um bicho papão para nós, mas para eles é fichinha. Talvêz equipamentos para suporte é o que onere mais o cabeamento para eles.
Ontem um engenheiro que trabalha na área me disse que uma fibra que custa um determinado valor no mercado, para a Embratel custa 10 vêzes menos. Porque a Embratel não compra para um projeto, mas faz uma compra nacional... Por isso lemos seguidamente notícias de expansão da rede deles.

Aí é que entra o poder ... coisa que pequenos nem que queiram conseguem.

----------


## DanielVieceli775

20Mbps com 40% de garantia na fibra... R$ 89,00 quem a radio vai concorrer?

----------


## naldo864

so se for ai em santa catarina aqui em são paulo nem 200k adsl num tem ainda mas se for da telecomica kkkkkkk.
vem aqui pra carapicuiba para voce ver a bagunça que e.

----------


## DanielVieceli775

aqui tão passando fibra em todas as cidades, ta uma loucura... kkkk

----------


## naldo864

eu queria e que passase aqui na minha rua ,o problema e que nem asfalto aqui tem .

----------


## Zarttron

Até os Brutos tbem sofrem. http://telesintese.com.br/index.php/...-em-fibra-e-4g. Confiram.

----------


## 1929

A GVT tem se mostrado um exemplo de gestão. Por mais que exista favorecimentos, ela está "só" em 130 cidades brasileiras. Mas são as maiores. Isso lhe dá um poder muito grande. Felizmente temos a crise européia a nosso favor, no caso dos projetos de fibra.
Já imaginaram um cenário de prosperidade mundial, o que ia sobrar para nós?

----------


## pablometal

Nunca vai acabar, ubiquiti precisa vender rádios, mikrotik routers, operadoras link entre tantos outros que lucram conosco hehe !
Acho que em 2013 teremos rádios passando giga para serem usados em residência e valores do mega link entre R$ 20 e R$ 50, hoje pego link à R$ 60,00 o mega no começo a 9 anos atrás pagava R$ 2.000,00 o mega. hehe. 
pensem pra frente !
Existem os grandes supermercados e os pequenos!  :Wink: 

www.airconect.net
Conectando com o Mundo

----------


## jersonjunior

Sou Engenheiro Eletricista e de Telecom e sou responsável técnico por um provedor em João Pinheiro-MG. Meu cliente a um ano me fez a seguinte pergunta: Jerson a Oi está chegando na nossa região vou vender meu provedor porque com a chegada deles vou quebrar o que você acha disso?
Eu respondi hoje você possui 2000 clientes e a oi vai liberar 200 portas o que vai acontecer vc vai perder 50 a 100 clientes. Quem paga 30 40 reais não vai querer pagar 120 reais por 600k. Quem ganha 545,00 não vai pagar 120 de internet o que você precisa é investir mais no seu provedor, aumentar o link pois você trabalha no gargalo. Foi dito e feito ele aumentou o link, capacitou os funcionários e passou a oferecer 5.8. O que aconteceu ele conseguiu duplicar o número de assinantes. E a oi? Ela não abriu mais portas e os 600K deixou de ser 600k ficou uma merda e povo cancelou e voltou para o provedor dele.

----------


## jersonjunior

O que acontece em cidades pequenas ao meu ver é que essas empresas grandes de Telecom não querem investir em DSLAM equipamentos caros para terem 1.000 2.000 clientes enquanto isso Provedores pequenos vão sempre reinar nesse senário! Em capitais e cidades grandes tbm como eu disse no post anterior quem ganha um salario não vai comprometer 20% do seu suor pra ter internet melhor e ainda ter que pagar por linha telefônica. Essa é meramente minha opnião pessoal.

----------


## Zarttron

Vamos começar a treinar falcões felipewn ou algo parecido pq pombo logo logo vai ficar poluido. Animais de porte maior podem entregar mais informações. HEHE. Imagine pombo correio da UBNT e da MK.

----------


## evertonsoares

O futuro é incerto porém tem que ter o foco em manter a empresa grande e oferecer sempre o melhor suporte técnico e velocidade a preço competitivo, o que ainda emperra muito esse tipo de negócio é a falta de cooperativismo entre os provedores a fim de corpatilhar estrutura e "rachar" link comprando em maior quantidade podendo competir como gente grande no preço...

----------


## jocacic

pois é estamos numa fase incerta!
não dá pra fazer loucuras.

_o passado é glorioso.
nosso futuro é incerto.
_

----------


## technodance

E nos paises de primeiro mundo Europa, EUA essa incerteza também existe?

----------


## phinfor

Gente por favor vamos ser mais práticos e realistas... Qual de voces (se fossem usuarios) e tivesse a sua disposiçao 15 megas com cabo (velox) a 80,00 , ou 10 megas cabo (net) 39,90, ou ainda 35 megas (gvt) cabo iria contratar 1 ou 2 megas á rádio??? Nós sabemos que a net a radio ainda tem algum futuro onde ha pouca ou nenhuma outra opção... Acho que é isso que nosso amigo esta a procurar. Desculpem-me voces mas a net a radio (2,4 e 5,8) esta com dias contados nao funciona mais como um investimento e sim como "sobrevivencia" exeto rarissimos casos

----------


## speed

Complicou mesmo! Imagine... Eu compro um argrid por R$180,00 instalo no cliente comodato, cobro do cliente 50,00 por mes na mensalidade, são nescessario 3 meses para ter retorno do cliente, isso se o cliente pagar, ai vem a Oi diz que esta cobrando 39,00 em 1MB. So dar para comer mesmo!

----------


## edsaboia

> Gente por favor vamos ser mais práticos e realistas... Qual de voces (se fossem usuarios) e tivesse a sua disposiçao 15 megas com cabo (velox) a 80,00 , ou 10 megas cabo (net) 39,90, ou ainda 35 megas (gvt) cabo iria contratar 1 ou 2 megas á rádio??? Nós sabemos que a net a radio ainda tem algum futuro onde ha pouca ou nenhuma outra opção... Acho que é isso que nosso amigo esta a procurar. Desculpem-me voces mas a net a radio (2,4 e 5,8) esta com dias contados nao funciona mais como um investimento e sim como "sobrevivencia" exeto rarissimos casos


Prefiro nem comentar esse absurdo, a verdade é uma só, depende muito de cada região onde vc atua, se onde vc atua as teles tem preço e qualidade, vc vai ter que partir para a fibra, hj na minha empresa eu consigo competir com qualquer tele até 10 mega de banda com preço competitivo, isso no rádio, se eu precisar de mais banda para o futuro e nao tiver equipamento no mercado disponivel teremos que partir para o cabo, entao como eu disse no inicio vai depender de cada regiao e da forma que cada um pretende investir.

Abraço

----------


## Maclaud

Li todos os comentarios antes de postar o meu aqui... E na minha opinião alguns estão equivocados,
Eu fui Supervisor de Velox por 5 anos e trab depois mais 2 anos com infraestrutura de redes de dados e torres pela Oi no RN, posso dizer a vocês que por conhecer tanto o que se passa dentro de uma operadora que resolvi, construir o meu provedor e a 7 meses estou aqui em Recife, a GVT chegou do meu lado aqui, oferecendo 5,10,15,35 e 50 Mbps, quero dizer a vocês quantos clientes eu perdi pra GVT = Nenhum, e sabe porque, porque montei uma infraestrutura de dar inveja a qualquer provedor de grande porte, tinha um dinheiro guardado e investi pesado em qualidade aqui, o meu provedor caminha para ser o melhor da Regiao. acabei de dar entrada na SCM, e ofereço hoje aos meus clientes 2,3,5,10 e 15mbps uso aqui 100% UBNT em 5.8, a alta qualidade dos equipamentos imprecionam todos os clientes tenho instalado, ja estou no segundo POP, trab com pequenos POPs nos telhados dos clientes, e a partir de fevereiro estou focado em montar uma torre autoportante de 35mts no topo do morro aqui pra meu provedor ter visada total na cidade, e ainda alugar essa torre as operadoras de Celular, porque elas vao ter que investir aqui na regiao, estou a 1,3km da cidade da copa em recife, estou posicionado em um local estratégico. 
Por isso eu tenho certeza que provedores de internet a radio vai sim alguns desaparecer, mas somente aqueles que nao conseguirem investir em qualidade pra atender seus clientes, tem uns provedores aqui que perderam e muito clientes para GVT, porem eles sugavam seus clientes com preços altissimos de 15k a 1mbps, e entao a GVT tá engolindo eles, penso que se tivessem respeito pelo clientes teria investido antes, aqui passa fibra, da intelig, Embratel, Oi, e agora GVT, entao, pra ficar aqui nessa ninho tem que ter peito e investir em qualidade, senao vai pro caixão. Estou pensando grande, diminuir meu lucro pra nao perder meu cliente, acredito muitos podem fazer assim.

SUPERNET Telecom Ltda

----------


## 1929

> ..., tem uns provedores aqui que perderam e muito clientes para GVT, porem eles sugavam seus clientes com preços altissimos de 15k a 1mbps,.... e entao a GVT tá engolindo eles, penso que se tivessem respeito pelo clientes teria investido antes, aqui passa fibra, da intelig, Embratel, Oi, e agora GVT, entao, pra ficar aqui nessa ninho tem que ter peito e investir em qualidade, senao vai pro caixão. Estou pensando grande, diminuir meu lucro pra nao perder meu cliente, acredito muitos podem fazer assim.
> 
> SUPERNET Telecom Ltda


Beleza, amigo, o bom ouvir relatos de sucesso. O caminho é esse mesmo... investir.

Você tem link de onde, que quantidade e a que preço conseguiu? Deve ter um bom link para oferecer planos de 15 mega. E a que preços você pratica seus planos?
Estes dados são fundamentais para entender seu sucesso onde tem operadoras grandes.

Este é o gargalo para a maioria dos provedores. O nosso principal insumo é o link.
Sem ele nada feito.
Por isso que muitos estão "sugando" seus clientes, como você disse. Não que queiram, mas os custos ainda estão altos na maior parte do país. Os provedores não estão sugando porque querem. É uma questão de custos.

Usar fibra é a coqueluche do momento. Quem pode que faça. Mas pergunto? a que custo? Um provedor me passou o custo por km implantado, 10.000 reais, só a estrutura para lançar a fibra. Ainda fica a despesa com equipamentos nos clientes. E despesa de projeto.
Isso sim é investir pesado.
E tem outra: fiquei sabendo que a Embratel por exemplo consegue comprar fibra em grandes quantidades por 10x menos que o preço de mercado.
Por isso as grandes estão fibrando o que podem. Deixa elas concluirem seus projetos e teremos um cenário de terror.

Tudo que já investimos aqui desde o início, se eu tivesse na mão este recurso no começo e a experiencia, teria fibrado as principais ruas de minha cidade. Não muitos km mas concentraria clientes. Temos hoje 8 pontos de Acesso espalhados. Montar uma torre mediana não sai por menos de 10 mil reais funcionando.
Daí fica um círculo vicioso: se "sugar" do cliente para sobrar para reinvestir, vai perder cliente. Se baixar o preço, não vai juntar para reinvestir. Esse é o dilema que vai levar a maioria a inatividade. Pode ter a melhor instalação, 5.8 etc etc, mas se não tiver preço já era. O apelo comercial das operadoras é muito grande.
Então o provedor via rádio, como conhecemos hoje, deve sim reduzir em muito, mas isso vai levar tempo. Não é nem questão de novas tecnologias wireless, mas sim custos para competir com planos de banda alta e preços baixos.

----------


## olivionet

Eh realmente um momento complicado, mas como o pessoal mesmo disse quem tiver qualidade no serviço e um bom suporte técnico, vai ainda permanecer no mercado, igual os provedores de internet discada sobreviveu quem se adaptou.

Agora só é complicado competir com os investimentos:

OI: 6 bilhões
TIM: 9 bilhões
Claro: 3,5 bilhões

Sei que o tamanho da infraestrutura não se compara, mas imagina 1% desse dinheiro em nossas mãos para investir, garanto que oferecíamos um serviço bem melhor que essas operadoras.

O dia que o BNDES abrir as pernas pra gente igual eles fazem para as grandes teles, isso será possível.

----------


## PedroGabriel

Minha opinião o problema e link!

Micro setores para no máximo 1km, já entre-quão bastante banda para o cliente. Já estão aparecendo as setoriais com shield, vai da para usar mas algumas na torre e visando 1km com potencia baixinha...
Fica caro mantes varias estações. Mas o custo em vista de manter uma rede cabeada e bem menor!

Só esta faltando antenas para os pequenos enlace, visto que ate agora só apareceu shield para antena de 30dbi ou mais.

Maior dificuldade que vejo e comprar link. Visto que não adianta ter alta capacidade de trafego se não tem como vende-lo...

----------


## SLIPPERY

Aqui em sampa graças a Deus temos como competir porque o preço do link caiu muito(abaixo de R$ 100,00) e muitas operadoras dando acesso ao ptt a custo muito baixo(r$ 1.200,00 porta gigabit), ai so resta ir para as bordas da cidade como o Naldo falou. Aqui no Grajau tem rua que ainda não tem nem asfalto e nem adsl quem dirá fibra optica. Wireless vai durar muito para aqueles que investirem em qualidade.

----------


## Maclaud

[QUOTE=1929;632623]Beleza, amigo, o bom ouvir relatos de sucesso. O caminho é esse mesmo... investir.

Você tem link de onde, que quantidade e a que preço conseguiu? Deve ter um bom link para oferecer planos de 15 mega. E a que preços você pratica seus planos?
Estes dados são fundamentais para entender seu sucesso onde tem operadoras grandes.

Este é o gargalo para a maioria dos provedores. O nosso principal insumo é o link.
Sem ele nada feito.

Caro amigo 1929, eu fui na contramão da lógica PARA TER LINK DE QUALIDADE, Acredite, bati na porta da GVT e mostrei o meu projeto a - diretoria regional aqui em recife - , els ficaram admirados pela coragem, aproveitei entao e fiz a proposta: 70MBPS ful por R$ 9.000,00 e ainda consegui, 2 linhas ADSL de 35mbps para Backup, pago delas R$ 98,00 mensais, ainda tenho 2Mbps dedicado da Oi aqui para uma queda brusca da GVT, pelo menos os clientes nao irão parar. 
Feito isso eu investi o resto da grana em infraestrutura, montei 2 servidor pc um para loadbalance e outro para server principal tudo MK, climatizei a sala, e comprei 3 nobreaks 1400va + 1 bateria externa, 1 para base e ou outros 2 para os 2 pops que eu tenho, feito isso parti para o mercado aqui, e ja estou com 124 clientes em pouco mais de 6 meses de atividade, acredito que vou fechar o ano se Deus quizer com uns 250 clientes.
Meus preços: 2mbps R$ 30,00 (inclusão digital)
5mbps R$ 55,00
10 mbps R$ 90,00
15mbps R$ 120,00
dos 124 clientes atuais 48 sao de 15mbps

estou satisfeito com os resultados, semana passada eu trouxe a gerencia do banco onde tenho conta e eles vieram aqui, eles tem a chave do BNDES, rsrs como nosso colega falou aí, se tudo se encaminhar, como penso, entao vai dar pra ficar sim, no mercado quando, o mercado se apertar pra os pequenos.
No mais eu concordo com vc, muitos nao tem grana pra investir em link e isso é o maior problema de todos os provedores, em todas as regioes do nosso país, pensando nisso eu fui oferecer uma parte do meu link pra outro colega aqui e ele ao inves de juntar ligou pra ANATEL, para me denunciar, minha sorte foi eu ja ter dado entrada na lincença SCM e por ter trabalhado 8 anos na Oi, conheci muita gente grande no mercado de telecom, eles vieram aqui e me ajudaram a segurar a ANATEL, mostrei toda papelada e ficaram até meus amigos, disseram que nunca viram tao boa estrutura pra um provedor em inicio de formação, eu fiquei liso, rsrs, mas montei uma estrutura realmente boa, agora to começando a colher os frutos.
Ofereci ao meu concorrente aqui 10mbps full em um PTP que eu ia fazer pra torre dele, por R$ 1.500,00 e o cara ainda achou caro, ele tem uns 180 clientes, nao tem lincença, nao tem nada, usa uma lincença compartilhada, que vergonhosamente sabemos que nao é legal, agora te pergunto se ele nao tem como pagar um link nesse preço com a quantidade de clientes que ele tem entao tá mesmo quebrado. a tendencia é os clientes dele correr pra um melhor. ele tem perdido clientes pra GVT e pra mim aqui. é o provedor mais antigo aqui, poderia ter ele investido como vc falou, porque tenho certeza que grana ele ganhou e muito, mas só entrava, nada saia pelo visto. Que esse topico faça todos nós pequenos provedores a criar uma boa gestao para nossas pequenas empresas de telecom. Se nao conseguirmos isso iremos mesmo sumir do mercado.

Estou construindo uma floresta de Antenas!

----------


## 1929

Beleza de relato.

Mas no seu caso é algo especial. Tem grana para segurar as pontas.
Com 124 clientes se fizer o preço médio dos seus planos, 90,00 reais, dá 11.160,00
Não cobre as despesas.

O que acontece no nosso ramo é que a maioria entra devagarinho e vai reinvestindo.
E não consegue nunca um poder de negociação de link como você conseguiu.
O certo mesmo é formar um capital e entrar de sola e esperar o retorno que não é tão rápido como muitos gostariam.
Então o futuro dos provedores vai passar sempre pelo poder econômico. Tem grana, vai para frente ( sem levar em consideração o aspecto técnico). 
Não tem, vai demorar reinvestinho. Se der tempo vai crescer e fortalecer. Se as grandes chegarem pequeno não segura as pontas. Não tem poder de comprar link barato como você teve.

----------


## 1929

> ...
> O que eu recomendaria para um provedor ?
> 
> Conseguir baixar o preço da internet para R$10 por mês, inclusão de serviços STFC e Tv a cabo alem da exploração da rede para telecomando, telemedição, vigilancia eletronica, comercio eletronico etc.
> 
> Varios servicos que os provedores normalmente não exploram.
> 
> Em outras palavras, a NOSSA tecnologia é que é a tecnologia disruptiva em questão !


Jorge, brilhante aula. 
Mas tenho alguns detalhes que ainda me preocupam.

Acho que a tecnologia disruptiva que você fala está mais ao alcance das grandes teles do que dos provedores.
Porque penso assim? Porque eles tem acesso ao que for preciso, inclusive ao dumping para manter seus mercados.

Já imaginaram uma OI da vida resolvendo agir por região na prática do dumping e tendo o resto do mercado no país para escorar os lucros?
Se eles resolvem baixar os lucros por código de área, uma a uma, onde os concorrentes deles vão parar?
Ah! temos leis que proibem o dumping. Temos sim, mas quem vai fazer valer? O histórico de ações neste sentido nos mostram que isso é só para inglês ver.

No nosso caso, dependemos de links, que mesmo baixando para alguns, ainda não permitem a prática de internet por 10,00. Acho eu que nem com link de graça dá para manter planos de 10,00. A receita não vai cobrir outros custos que uma empresa tem. A não ser que milhares e milhares de assinantes fossem captados. E isso iria demandar um investimentos que não está ao alcance de pequenos. Mas está ao alcance de uma grande tele.

Alguns já citaram que o negócio é procurar os nichos onde as teles ainda não atendem. Mas quando se chega a este ponto, o perigo ronda a porta. Seria decretar a falencia do nosso micro setor.
Não fica ninguém em pé em questão de tempo.

Então qual a solução: O mercado está em "falsa" expansão e isso cria uma euforia momentanea. Não é um mercado para todos. Muitos vão parar. Vou fazer força para não estar entre estes. É preciso reinvestir e procurar preços melhores de link. 
Este último então é fundamental. Já há notícias de link por volta dos 100 reais ou até menos. Mas isso ainda é privilégio para poucos.
E mesmo assim, se for desencadeada uma campanha de dumping ou algo muito próximo disso, nem link vai segurar.
Temos dois cenários diferentes. Antes do PNBL e depois do PNBL. O Plano teve um efeito favorável na medida que os preços de links começaram a cair. Mas teve um efeito negativo pois as teles baixaram também os preços da última milha. E estão baixando cada vêz mais. Eles tem estrutura para isso, nós não.
Eles tem a chave das porteiras, o "controle do tráfego" passa pelas redes deles. Nunca deixarão que nós crescamos como gostaríamos.
Se os provedores tivessem como classe, presença em cada PTT no país, talvêz isso mudasse.
Mas "vamo que vamo", bola prá frente.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Teorias Marxistas nunca funcinaram ou funcionam por pouco tempo.

Também sou formado em Filosofia, além de eletro/eletrônica. Nunca perdemos tempo com o Karl Marx.

De fato foi postado um assunto interessante que é futuro dos provedores de internet. Esse sim é um assunto importante. O resto são "Xurumelas" que não funcionam. Vide União Soviética, Albânia, Vietnã, Coréia do Norte, China (que agora está se capitalizando e melhorando), Polônia e tantos outros pobres diabos e seus milhões de sofredores.

Provedor de internet, como qualquer outro negócio, deve ter planejamento, investimento, tratamento profissional, comprar por preços decentes e bons produtos (internet), equipamentos profissionais, profissional treinado, legalização, respeitar o cliente, dentre outros.

----------


## naldo864

kkkkkk e que todo mundo pensa que são paulo e tudo tecnologico que tem adsl e fibra pra tudo quanto e lado o cenario aqui e o seguinte:

*fibra otica somente tem em bairros muito nobres ou centros comerciais (poucos mortais pobre tem fibra no seu pc)
*adsl e um lixo e so funciona bem em alguns locais
*via radio tem muito provedor ruim e muito provedor bom (eu graças a deus fui um dos que melhorou o serviço na minha região quando iniciei ninguem tinha banda larga em casa hoje pelos menos 256k tem)
*to aqui neste exaato momento brigando com o tecnico da vivo antiga telefonica por que o preguiço esta inventando historia falando que meu poste não e padrão para não instalar minhas duas linhas empresa fdp........

sem falar em asfalto,saude,educação etc etc 

se eu tivesse dinheiro ia montar uma estrutura do carvalho e vender internet boa ate tomar todos os clientes da telecomica to ate com nojo deste tecnico que ta aqui .que odio

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Naldo, é verdade,

Aqui em Goiânia e em outras cidades, como Brasília e Curitiba, a GVT faz muita publicidade sobre ADSL de 35, 50 e 100Mbps. Mas, como adquirir? Resposta: só funcionam em alguns bairros de classe média e alta.

Em grande parte da cidade o ADSL não passa de 10Mbps. Em alguns locais não passa de 5Mbps. Além disso nem sempre é de boa qualidade.

Os valores cobrados na conta quase sempre questionáveis. Eu mesmo já tive essa experiência quando dependia de outras operadoras. Hoje não dependo mais.

ADSL "ultrassônico" na fibra somente em algumas áreas. Isso é fato!

----------


## SLIPPERY

É verdade naldo, todos pensam que sampa é o paraiso dos megas mas não é. As grandes operadoras só investem nos bairros nobres, aqui no grajaú os caras vendem adsl de 2 megas e só chega 800 k. E vou falar uma coisa, vai continuar assim por muito tempo pode ter certeza. Preço de internet graças a deus eu tenho, estou vendendo 2 megas por 44,90 e entrego, mas se eu tivesse bala na agulha p bancar um comodato a telefonica aqui ja era. Resumindo, planejamento, planejamento, planejamento. Em qualquer negócio é assim.

----------


## naldo864

e o que eu falo existe esta asombração que ronda o under linux e de mes em mes vem a mesma afirmação seguida da pergunta :

(meu deus cabearam tudo e agora)

aqui tamebme eu sei que tem um monte de cabo mas..

*ligo na net (sem viabilidade)
*ligo na gvt sem viabilidade)
*ligo na vivo (to passando raiva nem meu telefone fixo tão ligando) não tem internet tamebem .portanto podem montar provedor e continuar na luta e sonhando que tem espaço ainda pra trabalhar por uns 30 anos .

eu queria te uns 20 mega pra entrar no bj e pega uns video em 1920 * 1080 mas ta so no sonho

----------


## naldo864

eu com bala na agulha um link de 100 mega ,um sistema de cache eficiente bases tudo ubiquiti m5 eu fazia um estrago kkkk.
ai num ia ser tipo net .pena eu não ter algum investidor pra montar um provedor decente

----------


## SLIPPERY

Mas aqui na capital não tá dificil link não, não compensa nem usar cache hoje em dia, o acesso ao ptt foi facilitado. O problema é subsidio de equipamentos.

----------


## Skavuska

> aqui tão passando fibra em todas as cidades, ta uma loucura... kkkk


Cara aqui também tao enchendo tudo de cabo, a net chegou aqui também,mas já vi este cenário uma febre no começo depois que as contas chegao,ai eles caim na real
WiFi grátis só com 10 megas, 10 mega,só no combo, no combo fica mais caro
e isto por 6 meses.
no final eles voltao não todos mais uma boua parte volta rapidinho, vale apena investir em qualidade ainda da pra competir sim

se acabar os pequenos provedores também vai acabar um monte de revendas por ai quem vai vender pra quem?

somos fortes se nos unirmos (mais isto é um sonho)
se prepare mas nao tenha medo

----------


## DanielVieceli775

é um fórum de redes ou de filosofia?

----------


## Maclaud

> eu com bala na agulha um link de 100 mega ,um sistema de cache eficiente bases tudo ubiquiti m5 eu fazia um estrago kkkk.
> ai num ia ser tipo net .pena eu não ter algum investidor pra montar um provedor decente



Naldo nao é sonho amigo, eu tenho aqui na minha rede 110mbps em loadbalance

e posso te dizer que ja to começando a fazer estrago, rrs

a diferença é isso mesmo, link pra ter qualidade e bons equipamentos, eu aqui só uso ubnt 5.8, em 20mhz tá show de bola.

o pessoal ja citaram aí acima, e concordo planemente com eles em relaçao a ter qualidade pra ficar no mercado,

eu aqui ofereço 2,3,5,10 e 15mbps, to incomodando alguns já, principalmente os sem qualidade,

----------


## osmano807

> é um fórum de redes ou de filosofia?


Agora, de Debates.

Não se esqueça que ciências exatas/lógicas vieram da filosofia.

Aliás, aqui deveriam estudar administração. Serviço bom nenhum conquista cliente... O que conquista é marketing, ser muito grande para falhar, etc. Parte técnica não mantém ninguém (tirando os mais versados, que não irão querer uma internet com limites, por exemplo, mas isso pode se enquadrar nos direitos do cidadão, não sendo, portanto, estritamente técnico)

----------


## naldo864

o debate e importante para expressar o que todos pensam .

o futuro dos provedores e bem simples e a resposta esta dentro de cada um .

vai jogar a toalha agora esta fora ,vai continuar tem que se adequar e crescer .

eu aguentar dois tecnicos abençoados por deus hoje e ainda insinuar a eles que iria pagar uma propina para eles ligarem minha simples linha telefonica discada .
e osso 
vem aqui aonde moro e fala que aqui e sussa que todo mundo que e wireless vai a falencia kkkkk ,eu duvido.

----------


## 1929

Aldo, esta mágica das operadoras só funciona para elas que trabalham com um universo de clientes e dezenas de planos.
Eles trabalham em cima de escala e nós provedores pequenos não conseguimos escala para aplicar algo deste tipo. Seria um berro só.
Mas não deixa de ser uma realidade. Você expressou muito bem o que as operadoras fazem com o consumidor.

----------


## Zarttron

Agora tem gente que chora, mas na boa quer comprar torre pronto com art e tudo mais, coisa que um bom serralheiro e levando todos os ferros sai por muito menos, outro detalhe podem até jogar pedra mas, vai pro py buscar seus equipamentos, tem gente aqui do forum que eu sei q revende para provedores material que vem do paraguay e tiram nota em seu nome. Todos puxam para o seu lado inclusive as teles. Não adianta falar que "eu so compro com nota e torre so com art" entao tem mais é que se fu_er mesmo, enquanto so os grandes são favorecidos e ficam discaradamente fazendo coisas de diversos generos contra a lei ai vem os kara aqui chorar pq se eu tivesse isso ou aquilo ia melhorar, mas vai correr atrás.

----------


## osmano807

> Marketing por marketing uma coisa que cheguei a desenvolver mas nao usei foi um servidor radius com franquia de dados.
> 
> Em algum outro post expliquei como funciona a "magica" da franquia de dados e como ela permite que uma infraestruta menor pareca suportar os mesmos dados de uma infraestrutura maior (Parece apenas !).
> 
> Se for o caso os provedores wireless poderiam baratear as assinaturas mas ao mesmo tempo estabelecer franquias.
> 
> R$10,00 => 10MBit/Sec com franquia de 10gbyte
> R$15,00 => 10MBit/Sec com franquia de 25gbyte
> R$20,00 => 10MBit/Sec com franquia de 40gbyte
> ...


E tu espalha isso num reduto de provedor que não oferece limite de tráfego? TU É DOIDO? Vai que eles resolvem aplicar?

----------


## alternativainfo

quer dizer que no total vc tem 142 mb somando link e adsls. pergunto como vc pode atender bem com esse link? se 48 clientes a 15 mb somo-se 720 mb isso e qualidade duvido.... e ainda os outros 76 clientes amigo so acredito vendo e pra ver seria bom vc fazer um video de seu provedor e servidor em horario de pico e colocarmos aki para vermos... porque se 9 de seus clientes usarem os 15 mb q vc vendeu seu link ja era...pra mim vc so tem papo.....a menos q vc prove com videos ai acredito mas esta mais parecendo magica que nao existe...em caso de link

----------


## alternativainfo

certo amigo tenho um amigo q tem 35 mega gvt adsl e vende 4 - 3,5 - 2,5 -1,5-1 mb e nao usar nem 20 megas
sendo q o cara tem 78 clientes a 1 mb 8 a 4 megas
13 a 2,5 mb 17 a 1,6 mb
3 a 3,5 megas
fiquei bobo
e controla tudo em uma rb 433 ah OBS ele usa so painel ubnt com rocket e nos clientes nanoloco m5

----------


## 1929

> certo amigo tenho um amigo q tem 35 mega gvt adsl e vende 4 - 3,5 - 2,5 -1,5-1 mb e nao usar nem 20 megas
> sendo q o cara tem 78 clientes a 1 mb 8 a 4 megas
> 13 a 2,5 mb 17 a 1,6 mb
> 3 a 3,5 megas
> fiquei bobo
> e controla tudo em uma rb 433 ah OBS ele usa so painel ubnt com rocket e nos clientes nanoloco m5


Como é o upload desta ADSL? Pelo número de assinantes vai precisar de no mínimo uns dois mega de upload e olhe lá.

----------


## dmknob

GVT 35Mb é pra ser 3Mb de upload. Tem um bom preço pelo que oferece (desde que entreguem mesmo..).

----------


## 1929

3 mega de upload?

Tenho 15mega de dedicado e libero banda igual de up e down.
E noto que consome mais de 3 mega de up.
Uma ADSL dessas ia prejudicar o desempenho do nosso provedor, mesmo que sobrasse banda de down.

----------


## Zarttron

1929 se o seu p2p estiver liberado na rede uma adsl dessas seria conveniente, pois todo lixo sairia por ela e o resto dos serviços principais pelo dedicado dando uma folga bem bacana nele. Cada Mega do dedicado economizado vale ouro.

----------


## 1929

sim,mas no meu caso não preciso economizar upload.
Como dedicado é simétrico, tenho sobra para upload.
Já no caso de usar só uma adsl como citado de 35mega de down e 3mega de upload, a coisa começa a ficar escasso. Começa a faltar up. Ou então limita o up, mas aí pode haver prejuízo para a navegação.

Acho que uma solução como tu citou cairia bem para quem tem dedicado e mais adsl, não? Joga todo p2p para o adsl , seja up ou down para ele e seja o que Deus quiser.

----------


## Zarttron

Deixando todo trafego do p2p e o resto no dedicado, rende bastante. agora somente 35 mega, poderia até sobrar tanto down quanto up, problema estaria nas conexões simultaneas que a adsl possui.

----------


## 1929

Concordo!!
É por isso que não acredito em adsl. Não critico quem usa, talvez não tenha nem outra opção. 
Eu já usei e não tem comparação com dedicado. 

Mas que não faz milagre só com adsl, isso não faz. Tecnicamente é impossível.

----------


## alternativainfo

disse certo vc ja usou baicamento todos que começam com provedor começa com adsl vc mesmo disse que ja usou... agora so pq conseguiu link fica criticando.... quem critica deveria primeiro arrumar um jeito de vender link para quem esta com adsl pq se usar e pq nao tem quem vende.....

----------


## 1929

> disse certo vc ja usou baicamento todos que começam com provedor começa com adsl vc mesmo disse que ja usou... agora so pq conseguiu link fica criticando.... quem critica deveria primeiro arrumar um jeito de vender link para quem esta com adsl pq se usar e pq nao tem quem vende.....


Não meu amigo, não critico não. Até comentei que em algumas situações não tem outra alternativa.
Só fiz uma comparação entre os dois porque já passei por isso. Link dedicado é outro universo.
Concordo também com quem já disse que só ter o link dedicado não é tudo. Tem que constantemente monitorar para manter a qualidade.
Mas entre os dois, com o mesmo padrão de monitoramento, adsl não suporta uma comparação.
Se você conseguir um dedicado, e desejo que seja logo, você vai entender o que é diferença. Sinceramente, eu no passado também achava que não era tão grande a diferença.

Eu não vendo para outros, porque não tenho para isso. Só para meu uso mesmo. Mas tem que estudar aí uma maneira de buscar link em outro local, se não estiver disponível. Junta mais um ou dois e tenta pegar link fora. Sei que isso também não é fácil, principalmente conseguir um bom entrosamento entre as partes.

Sucesso nesta busca.

----------


## Zarttron

Conheço um provedor que empilha 8 speedstream 4200 com 1 mega de adsl cada. Isso é força de vontade. O negocio mesmo é ir para cidades que possuem mais link, buscar dedicado ou até mesmo adsl com melhor qualidade. Força a todos e parabens ao pessoal que tira de leite de pedra.

----------


## KevinMitnick

como o titulo deste tópico diz: O FUTURO OS PROVEDORES A RADIO.
até agora vi a maior parte se referir a link a a planos de internet, e algo do tipo.
Mas até agora poucos eu vir a se referir algum tipo de diferencial ao serviço oferecido. Penso no seguinte... Internet por Internet, não vai dá mais em nada! Quem diz que na sua região ainda tem como ganha dinheiro porque não tem concorrência com as Telecom, é só questão de tempo. Vejo muita gente que vive até hoje no mundo Wireless por facilidade, comodismo, mas tudo isso vai mudar. Vejo Gente dizendo que é dono de Provedor, que é EXPERT, nisso e naquilo, mas sua mudança de carreira esta certa a começar!!!
Penso que será um divisor de águas, quem ganhou, ganhou, quem realmente vive da Tecnologia da Informação, independente de qualquer mudança, sempre se manterá no mercado, independente do avanço tecnologico.
Agora sinto muito em dizer, que logo, logo este Forum, no que diz respeito a provedor de internet, terá um grande divisor, aos que são apenas sobreviventes acomodados sangue suga de conhecimento, e os que são profissionais que buscam dias e noites a evolução de seus conhecimentos, esses sim, independente de qualquer avanço tecnológico estão na frente, sem se preocupar com o que virá de diferente.

É só minha opinião, e como eu penso.

----------


## Zarttron

Aqui concorro diretamente com GVT, net, oi e um monte de provedor via rádio e quando digo um monte de provedor digo no minimo uns 12 na mesma cidade. Provedor pequeno que trabalha serio, da todo suporte tanto de internet quanto informatica para seus clientes, que busca soluções para baixar preço de link competi sim e muito com grande telecom. Todo mundo está careca de saber que grande telecom abusa e muito na fatura. Aqui meu publico alvo são pessoas de classe média baixa que querem internet com proposito de fazer tudo o que fazem com internet de telefonia porem com custo baixo. Para se ter uma idéia temos um cliente subtenente do exercito que não é uma pessoa de baixa renda e que os cabos da GVT passam em frente sua casa e é nosso cliente e sabe o que ele me disse??? Pq vou pegar um telefone e pagar uma franquia somente para ter internet e fazer a mesma coisa o que eu faço com a tua "no caso nós" e pagar 3 vezes mais. Como no face tem alguem que comentou que na NET vc ganha os 6 primeiros meses e depois vc paga os 6 meses adiantado. Aqui coloco um valor do tipo plano de saude na mensalidade para o pc do cliente e eles adoram, ou seja vc recebe antecipado por um serviço que as vezes vc nem precisa prestar o de manutenção ao pc do cliente, e duvido que as grandes teles chegam a um patamar assim algum dia isso sim eu duvido que eles façam melhor que eu. Não faço quantidade e sim qualidade esse é o diferencial. Tem concorrentes meus que em medida de emergencia estão dando os equipamentos e isso so me alegra pq imagina o desespero dele, acha que vai gerar receita assim, agora quem nao pode pagar por cerca de 100 reais por uma ativação vai ter como pagar por um plano de 60 reais ??? Fica a dica ai galera.

----------


## jeovan

Os provedores via rádio sempre vão existir pois as grandes operadoras como a GVT, só querem ir para os grandes centros...

----------


## m4d3

O futuro para os provedores de rádio é tenebroso, principalmente porque a maioria não esta preparada para o que esta por vir. O tão esperado e agora temido PNBL promete liquidar de vez metade dos pequenos provedores, a viabilidade só vai existir onde as grandes teles não quiserem atender.

Quem antes achava que estava preparado, quem antes nunca viu fim do mercado de pequenos provedores pode voltar a estudar pois a coisa já esta mudando.

Abraço

----------


## Zarttron

Eu deve ser meio magico, pq aqui como ja mencionei, concorro com gvt, net, oi e o escambal e uma galera de no minimo uns 30 provedores na mesma cidade. Net aqui plano de 59,90 tv e internet. Não adianta nada planos mirabolantes das grandes o problema é a fatura. Para aqueles que estão acustumados a vender internet para quem possa ter uma gvt da vida em casa, esse sim vai pro buraco e sabe pq ? eu digo pq nao sabe trabalhar com o pouco que tem, é olhudo e ganansioso. Ninguem gosta de mixaria, mas eu no meu caso estou extremamente satisfeito no meio de tanta proposta das grandes. Aqui olha so q legal 15 megas a 59,90 e 79,90 por 35 megas. Pode vir PNBL que no maximo outras operadoras tendem a vender pelos mesmos preços. Eu atendo clientes de classe media e media baixa, aqueles que realmente pode se dizer inclusão digital. Aqueles que querem enriquecer e querem todo o bolo para si em 2 tempos vão para o buraco, querem so a nata da sociedade. Eu falo isso pq moro em uma cidade com pouco mais de 300 mil habitantes e a gvt e a net possuem os melhores preços do país. Acha que alguem de classe media quer comprar algo em torno de 80 reais por mes e mesmo sem usar a porra do telefone vem em torno de 110 reais a mais, tem gente que passa trabalho com 20 ou 30 reais por mes a mais e nao tem dessa que clientes q faz falta essa quantia por mês será desmerecido, esse sim quando contrata ja coloca no orçamento por menor que for o valor da internet. Pense no lado cliente, atrelando qualidade e preço e esqueça de acumular riquezas, tem gente chorando aqui toda hora e tem gente madura que busca link a mais de 80km de distancia. Pensem como um colega citou anteriormente algo parecido com existe as grandes lancherias como macdonalds e outras nem tanto e outras que vendem na rua e mesmo assim se estabelecem no mercado como outro firma qualquer. Vamo para de choradeira e botar a mão na massa, tem dono de provedor que nem sabe crimpar um cabo de rede, esse sim tem mais é q se fu_er mesmo, gente assim tem que fechar que so olha pro proprio umbigo.

----------


## m4d3

> Eu deve ser meio magico, pq aqui como ja mencionei, concorro com gvt, net, oi e o escambal e uma galera de no minimo uns 30 provedores na mesma cidade. Net aqui plano de 59,90 tv e internet. Não adianta nada planos mirabolantes das grandes o problema é a fatura. Para aqueles que estão acustumados a vender internet para quem possa ter uma gvt da vida em casa, esse sim vai pro buraco e sabe pq ? eu digo pq nao sabe trabalhar com o pouco que tem, é olhudo e ganansioso. Ninguem gosta de mixaria, mas eu no meu caso estou extremamente satisfeito no meio de tanta proposta das grandes. Aqui olha so q legal 15 megas a 59,90 e 79,90 por 35 megas. Pode vir PNBL que no maximo outras operadoras tendem a vender pelos mesmos preços. Eu atendo clientes de classe media e media baixa, aqueles que realmente pode se dizer inclusão digital. Aqueles que querem enriquecer e querem todo o bolo para si em 2 tempos vão para o buraco, querem so a nata da sociedade. Eu falo isso pq moro em uma cidade com pouco mais de 300 mil habitantes e a gvt e a net possuem os melhores preços do país. Acha que alguem de classe media quer comprar algo em torno de 80 reais por mes e mesmo sem usar a porra do telefone vem em torno de 110 reais a mais, tem gente que passa trabalho com 20 ou 30 reais por mes a mais e nao tem dessa que clientes q faz falta essa quantia por mês será desmerecido, esse sim quando contrata ja coloca no orçamento por menor que for o valor da internet. Pense no lado cliente, atrelando qualidade e preço e esqueça de acumular riquezas, tem gente chorando aqui toda hora e tem gente madura que busca link a mais de 80km de distancia. Pensem como um colega citou anteriormente algo parecido com existe as grandes lancherias como macdonalds e outras nem tanto e outras que vendem na rua e mesmo assim se estabelecem no mercado como outro firma qualquer. Vamo para de choradeira e botar a mão na massa, tem dono de provedor que nem sabe crimpar um cabo de rede, esse sim tem mais é q se fu_er mesmo, gente assim tem que fechar que so olha pro proprio umbigo.


Poderia compartilhar um pouco da sua experiência com os pequenos? Isso deve ajudar aqueles que estão se fazendo a mesma pergunta do tópico.

----------


## Zarttron

Meu plano é de 40 reais velocidade de 350k e pago no dedicado 145 reais, no calculo ficaria 3 clientes para pagar R$120,00, isso em analize de amostra, ai fica a pergunta, nao ganharia nada ? ficaria devendo cerca de 25 reais, ai que está, a cada 100 clientes tenho cerca de 40 a 55 no mesmo horario o que resultaria em +/- 18 mega, porem nem todos estão no maximo ao mesmo tempo e sim cerca de 40% dos mesmos estão no maximo no que em 7,2 mega, sobrando de 55 a 45 clientes sem usar e pagando, ou seja cerca de no minimo R$2000,00 por mes, e na real tenho cerca de 190 clientes e meu link é de 30 mega, sobrando aproximadamente cerca de 15 mega,sobrando bruto fora o link cerca de 3250, tenho 1 funcionario que vai para a rua comigo e recebe 1 salario minimo mais comissão por cada instalação e manutenção honerada pelo cliente e uma estagiaria que pago cerca de 350 reais, 6 horas diaria e como mora no mesmo bairro nao pago passagens, ela se encarrega de atender clientes e de atuar na assistencia técnica sob minha supervisão o que nao acarreta no faturamento da parte de internet. Tirando o valor do link mais custas com parceria, notas fiscais e somando total da assistencia técnica chego a faturar limpo mais de 3500,00 por mes. Não trabalho com banco todos pagam na loja, predio proprio. Mas acredito que mesmo pagando aluguel ainda com esse calculo ainda nao problema. Ainda pago 2 pontos no valor de R$ 100 reais cada. Eu acredito que com essa sobra de banda, 12 mega de para colocar bastante gente. me esqueci que em horarios de pico ocorre a media como coloquei, e vendo sim planos para empresas de até 4 mega e vendo ao valor de R$200,00 o mega e sabe pq eles colocam comigo?? pq é mais barato que 5 mega da GVT que sai na casa de 1300,00 e comigo 1 mega a menos e eles ecnonomizam 500 reais e detalhe as mesmas empresas funcionam até as 18:30 e na hora de pico fica livre para nosso uso e mesmo assim temos empresas que poderiam usar e estaria sobrando link para as mesmas. Ou seja da para ganhar masno mercado sem estudar ninguem vai para frente. O link compro em um grupo de provedores.

----------


## Zarttron

Me julgo minusculo colega m4d3, comparado a colegas que aqui do forum chegam a ter cerca de + de 600 clientes. Ganho em 3 situações, o Liquido de Internet, liquido da assistencia e suas vendas e nas vendas de equipamentos para clientes de internet. E detalhe não seguro mals clientes e quando falo 190 clientes é são pagantes de fé e tenho cerca de 30 volateis o que nao muda praticamente nada da minha realidade. Tem gente aqui do forum que conheço que paga horrores de link e assegura clientes com debitos acima de 3 meses e pagam a bacatela de R$21000 por 10 mega e não tem a humildade de uma concorrencia sadia de vir fazer parte do grupo para comprar link mais baratoe ainda oferee equipamentos de graça para clientes dos outros. Minha realidade é complicada, concorrer com grandes teles e com pequenos desse nivel.

----------


## 1929

Zartrom, dificilmente operadora grande perde cliente, mesmo que o servico náo seja lá estas coisas. Por ex, em Cruz Alta tem muita gente que reclama da Net, muita lentidáo, apesar de planos de alta banda. Mas ficam por causa da TV. Se um provedor pequeno der qualquer problema momentaneo, em 5 minutos já estáo ligando. Isso me deixa muito fora.... pois logo ameacam de sair. Ou eles náo sabem como sáo os outros, ou entáo é só pressao psicológica.

Mas uma coisa nos teus cálculos ainda náo assimilei. 190 clientes a 40,00= 7600,00. Mesmo os empresariais a 130,00 e voce náo disse quantos sáo, mas creio que náo devem ser muitos, as contas ficam apertadas.
30 mega de link por 145,00 dá 4350,00. Mais um funcion[ario de salário m[inimo e outro de meio com encargos e rateio para f[erias e 13 sal já vai para mais ou menos 1800,00. Tua despesa de locomocao, aluguel e outras despesas que normalmente náo sáo percebidas, creio que esta trabalhando no limite. E ainda náo falamos em manuten;áo de equipamentos.

Eu tenho sim receio do futuro. Mas continuo investindo. O problema que vejo é na tecnologia que usamos. Temos que nos convencer que wi-fi tem um alto custo de manutencáo. As vezes leio de provedor que sempre diz que esta uma beleza, mas que seguidamente também diz: hoje a coisa foi corrida. Náo tive tempo para nada.
A realidade dos provedores wi-fi é esta. Manutencáo. Sem falar dos problemas inerentes aos usu[arios inexperientes. Sujeito que náo liga a fonte do rádio, que inverte cabos, que desativa placa de rede, cachorrinho que morde o cabo, etc etc. E se cobrar por estes servicos, o cliente ainda reclama. Operadora grande náo tem nada disso. 

As operadoras náo tem este problema. Além de serem donas dos seus links ou negociando com outras operadoras a custos extremamente baixos.
Vai ser muito dificil concorrer com precos baixos.

----------


## Zarttron

Eu não disse que so de empresarial eles pagam cerca de 50% do meu link, pois atrelo serviços mensais para cada ponto que eles utilizam um pc (120,00 mensais a mais para qualquer dano a sua maquina e tenho em todas as 4 empresas cerca de 112 COmputadores)não chega nem a 20% a dar problemas com peças e sim de software e para as firmas é uma barbada pois nao gastam com chefe de CPD ou tecnico responsavel e comprar peças e todos os poblemas de uma assistencia que nao é nada barato, talvez isso tenha faltado e outra eles contratando no plano de 4 mega, dificilmente eles os utilizam e no minimo o preço do link para o que tem menor banda contrada o link sai a quase 1000 o mega com o plano de manutenção e se eu colocasse de outro forma como tem gente aqui que sei que faz eu poderia fazer diferente, diria ao cliente "pague 1000 reais por mega e ganhe manutenção dos pcs em sua empresa "acha que alguem iria aceitar ???. Limite? como se tenho de sobra cerca de 15 Mega ou que seja uns 12 mega no maximo sobrando. Funcionario praticamente quem paga o da internet são com os lucros das instalações e ainda garanto que sobra. Eu sou assim e lhe digo, se o cachorrinho mordeu o cabo de rede, ele poderia ter mordido se fose de uma GVT da vida a não ser q vc deixe os cabos de suas antenas clientes jogados no chão, do contrario, seria a mesma coisa que uma telecom normal e se por um acaso o cachorrinho mordesse o cabo de rede dentro da casa do cliente tu acha que alguem da gvt ia la?? Teriam que chamar um técnico para tal feito que no minimo cobraria uns 20 reais so para visita técnica. Por isso não tenho medo de cobrar de cliente meu, existe muita logica que passa desperceida, e na boa se é para trabalhar acoado então de boa tem que ter medo mesmo. Graças a deus meu publico alvo quer ter uma conta fixa e como mencionei anteriormente, com grande operadora nunca vai ter. Aqui quando GVT chegou no bairro onde tenho maior numero de clientes, me apavorei e agora vou quebrar vou perder tudo. Mas nunca me esqueci da minha politica, não pagou é corte, quer mudar cabo de rede de quarto tem que pagar, quebrou RJ 45 ou rompeu cabo tbem tem que pagar. Se vc não valorizar o que as grandes não fazem e viver dando arrego pode fechar, ou seja, acustumou mal os clientes, como tem gente que atua no mesmo bairro que eu e tinha um socio do mesmo que em desespero falou q cerca de 60% dos clientes nao estavam pagando e isso sem a GVT aqui e o mesmo exemplo serve para aqueles que tem medo de perder o cliente que não pagam, agora imaginem se o cara nao pagar 40 reais vai querer se meter com conta fixa volatil quer hora uma coisa e hora outro??? se o cara quer sair aqui eu somente tento endender o pq para fins de pesquisa e mais nada e não acha que logo logo o que é o caso eles voltam??. Realidade de cidade grande se vc quer ter so provedor e não atrelar mais nada, nem adiante tentar concorrer com grande, em cidade pequena onde não existe nada fique tranquilo mas ja monte o mesmo cenário para evitar que se algum dia problemas de cidade grande tipo cliente yo-yo(vai e volta) nao aconteça. Atrelar toda area de TI é extremamente necessária, quer grana com somente Internet via radio entao feche. A detalhe de todas as grandes operadoras e de mais de 30 provedores de internet somente desses mesmo 4 fazem manutenção de pcs e somente eu em toda cidade ofereço TI em geral para meus clientes de Internet. Legal é concertar pc da concorrencia e fazer cabo de rede para clientes de internet dos outros e detalhe os clientes pagam para nos o que poderia pagar para os proprietarios expertos e tire o rei da barriga economize compre uma BIZ e faça mais de 40 km com um litro nao va sempre de carro, gasto com locomoção cerca de 12 reais por semana. Agora vazei pq os outros colegas poderiam colocar suas politicas eu ja esgotei. HEHEHe. abração a todos.

----------


## Zarttron

Tem muita gente que faz o mesmo que eu aqui do forum e é o tipo de pessoa que está tranquilo.

----------


## Zarttron

Antes que alguem fale, 120 por pc é caro bei da onde isso. Será mesmo. Uma empresa com cerca de 40 pc total de 4200 + link a 800 5000 total. Reflita 5 Mega GVT 1350 + tecnico toda essa quantia de PC minimo 2000 reais , peças de reposisção minimo uns 400 reais sobra 1750 e o cliente nao se extressa com funcionario, caso a empresa que lhe atende nao lhe satisfaça é so trocar. E se a empresa entrou em produção as 3 horas da manha e precisa de assistencia estou la.

----------


## 1929

Não lhe tiro a razão. 
Até porque, agora tuas contas foram claras. Você agrega 120 reais por máquina de empresa. Este é o grande lance.

Como vc tinha colocado no início sobre 190 clientes e 40 pila mês, não fechava mesmo.

Quanto aos maus tratos com a instalação isso é normal de acontecer. Quem nunca teve que atire a primeira pedra.
Cobrar, em algumas cidades ainda dá para fazer isso, outras não.
Agora, eu me preocupo sim, mas é com a tendência do mercado de baixar os custos. Volto a frizar, que wi-fi tem custo alto.
Quem puder agregar valor, como voce fêz, que se agilize.

----------


## Zarttron

> Li todos os comentarios antes de postar o meu aqui... E na minha opinião alguns estão equivocados,
> Eu fui Supervisor de Velox por 5 anos e trab depois mais 2 anos com infraestrutura de redes de dados e torres pela Oi no RN, posso dizer a vocês que por conhecer tanto o que se passa dentro de uma operadora que resolvi, construir o meu provedor e a 7 meses estou aqui em Recife, a GVT chegou do meu lado aqui, oferecendo 5,10,15,35 e 50 Mbps, quero dizer a vocês quantos clientes eu perdi pra GVT = Nenhum, e sabe porque, porque montei uma infraestrutura de dar inveja a qualquer provedor de grande porte, tinha um dinheiro guardado e investi pesado em qualidade aqui, o meu provedor caminha para ser o melhor da Regiao. acabei de dar entrada na SCM, e ofereço hoje aos meus clientes 2,3,5,10 e 15mbps uso aqui 100% UBNT em 5.8, a alta qualidade dos equipamentos imprecionam todos os clientes tenho instalado, ja estou no segundo POP, trab com pequenos POPs nos telhados dos clientes, e a partir de fevereiro estou focado em montar uma torre autoportante de 35mts no topo do morro aqui pra meu provedor ter visada total na cidade, e ainda alugar essa torre as operadoras de Celular, porque elas vao ter que investir aqui na regiao, estou a 1,3km da cidade da copa em recife, estou posicionado em um local estratégico. 
> Por isso eu tenho certeza que provedores de internet a radio vai sim alguns desaparecer, mas somente aqueles que nao conseguirem investir em qualidade pra atender seus clientes, tem uns provedores aqui que perderam e muito clientes para GVT, porem eles sugavam seus clientes com preços altissimos de 15k a 1mbps, e entao a GVT tá engolindo eles, penso que se tivessem respeito pelo clientes teria investido antes, aqui passa fibra, da intelig, Embratel, Oi, e agora GVT, entao, pra ficar aqui nessa ninho tem que ter peito e investir em qualidade, senao vai pro caixão. Estou pensando grande, diminuir meu lucro pra nao perder meu cliente, acredito muitos podem fazer assim.
> 
> SUPERNET Telecom Ltda


Estrelinha para vc.

----------


## Zarttron

> Quem puder agregar valor, como voce fêz, que se agilize.


Na tendencia de mercado essa é a frase. Vlw

----------


## m4d3

> O futuro para os provedores de rádio é tenebroso, principalmente porque a maioria não esta preparada para o que esta por vir. O tão esperado e agora temido PNBL promete liquidar de vez metade dos pequenos provedores, a viabilidade só vai existir onde as grandes teles não quiserem atender.
> 
> Quem antes achava que estava preparado, quem antes nunca viu fim do mercado de pequenos provedores pode voltar a estudar pois a coisa já esta mudando.
> 
> Abraço


O colega zarttron pintou o cenário que eu havia dito, 'quem antes achava que estava preparado pode voltar a estudar', 'principalmente porque a maioria não esta preparada', é isso mesmo, quem quiser ficar terá de oferecer diferenciais, fazer mais com menos e garantir a satisfação do cliente, como em outro post eu disse que não existe cliente fiel, existe cliente satisfeito ou insatisfeito, parabéns aos que se esforçam em manter seus clientes satisfeitos.

Também existem outras situações diferentes da sua zarrtron, assim como aqui, em muitos lugares um link dedicado de 1MB custa mais de 2mil reais, enquanto uma adsl de 5 megas custa R$ 129,00 e de 2 megas R$ 59,00, haja criatividade pra resolver uma questão dessa, se tiver algo pra ajudar nestes casos tenho certeza que eu e outros na mesma situação gostariamos de continuar apreciando suas idéias que parecem ser muito úteis. 

Só pra complementar, a única operadora que atende toda essa região num raio de mais de 200km é a OI, em tentativas de abrir um POP da embratel por nossa conta recebemos negativa da embratel, da proprietária da rede de fibra eletronet e da própria telebrás que claramente disse que já tem traçadas as metas (cidades) que serão atendidas nos próximos 2 anos e não estamos na lista. 

Também mantemos contato com associações de provedores que pediram 3 meses para analise, decorrido o tempo retornaram resposta negativa. 

Nem todo dono de provedor tem a sorte de comprar o mega dedicado a R$ 150,00, infelizmente isso é 'brasil', infelizmente 'brasil' é sinônimo de malandragem e governo corrupto.

Posso afirmar que eu faria quase milagre com 10 megas dedicados, estrutura nos temos com torre auto portante de 42 metros com localização central, rede bem estruturada com roteamento dinâmico e autenticação nos pops, servidores ibm, monitoramento 24h, sistema de energia de longa duração, scm própria, engenheiros e técnicos com registro no crea além de equipe jurídica, e tudo isso não basta se o principal não estiver disponível, LINK A PREÇO JUSTO ao invéz dos R$ 2.175,00/MB pagos atualmente.

Colega você esta no céu se comparada a nossa situação, refaça suas contas com estas informações e vamos ver se ainda estará cheio de entusiasmo, dificuldades todos temos mas você tem um pouco mais de sorte, talvez.

Eu poderia citar alguns provedores que atendo que pagam muito mais do que isso por 1MB e não tem opção nenhuma além da que utilizam, mas seria falar o óbvio, só acho que ficou claro que o cenário é bem mais amplo do que o exemplo que você utilizou, muito mais.

Respeitoso abraço...

----------


## Zarttron

Caro m4d3, ja ouviu falar que o sol é para todos mas a sombra para os que a merecem. Quando falo isso lhe digo que quanto maior a dificuldade maior será a gloria. Eu me julgo um cara sem sorte, motivos, concorrencia de balde e desleal, uma cambada de gente usando adsl e sem nada de SVA ou SCM e outra so não existe solução para a morte. Exemplo, temos um parceiro a quase 92 km de distancia de nós e em uma area de chorar de tal montanhosa, cerros de mais de 550m de altitue, mandamos em 4 torres e poderiamos perfeitamente mandar em 3, problema são as montanhas, para se ter ideia nem airlink funcionava e ele tem cerca de 600 clientes. Entendo sua preocupação, no seu caso o bom seria procurar link GVT mais proximo, tem colegas aqui q vou garimpar para vc que levam link em quase 300km e isso ja vi aqui no forum e vou garimpar. Vc tbem está em uma aea totalmente remota o que valoriza e muito os seus serviços. Pois penso que quanto mais remota a area melhor de se trabalhar ou seja mais tranquilo. Eu acredito que tem muita gente aqui que preferia trabalhar sozinho em uma area do que uma tropa de concorrencia. Imagine sua gloria quando vc levar link até vc. A oi pode vender o que for mas se link for bom vc pode cobrar a mesma coisa que eles cobram em um mega e vc vender 350k ou menos. Imagine em sua cidade todos relcmando de fatura e torturados mensalmente pelas mesmas devido a unica opção local. Ai vem o colega m4d3 oferece 350 k a 50 reais e nada mais por isso ai o pessoal meu deus so para ter internet na oi pago sempre 120 reais ou mais, duvido que vc nao pegue uma fatia boa da OI. Eu sou um empresário minusculo, mas cheio de ideias e pensamentos positivos no que eu puder ajudar da um grito ai velho. Legal essa conversa aqui acho q ta motivando muita gente e é disso que agente precisa, de mais colegas serios que trabalham honestamente.

----------


## Zarttron

M4d3 o que vc acha de abrir um tópico para vc com seu cenario em enlaces de longa distancia, tenho certeza que vai chover colegas para ajudar.

----------


## Zarttron

https://under-linux.org/f169/ptp-187...l-help-156095/

https://under-linux.org/f169/diminui...-105km-156628/

Entre outros.

----------


## m4d3

Estamos falando em custo / viabilidade, todo investimento deve ter o devido retorno ou se torna um gasto e não um investimento de fato.

Sendo realista e não romântico ou excêntrico, fazer um link não é nada complicado, competir deslealmente é que é. Cansei de ver provedor abrir e fechar aqui mesmo, e os caras ainda trabalhavam com ADSL, nós estamos aqui firme e fortes mas impedidos de ampliar por questão de viabilidade e não de conhecimento.

ADSL 1M 29,90 por 6 meses, modem grátis e após 6 meses 39,90.
ADSL 2M 59,90 modem wifi grátis.
ADSL 5M 89,90 modem wifi grátis.

Internet wireless equipamento em comodato custo 25 a 50 reais pra instalação correta do KIT incluindo suporte inicial pro cliente, mensalidade a partir de R$ 35,00 por 350k.

Concorrência nunca faltou, agora me poupe de discursos que cliente quer 350k quando pode ter 2M, ainda que adsl não garanta banda na hora que o cliente vai puxar um download a 2M e outro a 350k a diferença fica evidente.

Por este e outros motivos desenvolvemos tecnologia a vários anos pra auxiliar provedores que como nós não estão na situação confortável que você se encontra zarrtron, quando alguém me liga e pergunta o que eu tenho pra oferecer eu tenho o bom senso de perguntar antes qual a real situação do provedor, simplesmente porque NADA SUBSTITUI UM BOM LINK A PREÇO JUSTO. 

Pode perguntar pra quem se lasca todo a anos nas mãos das grandes teles pagando caro e recebendo pouco link e de péssima qualidade, não vão faltar depoimentos, eu poderia estender o discurso falando da queda de qualidade nos links e no suporte das grandes operadoras mesmo pra link dedicado nos últimos 2 anos, mas seria chover no molhado.

Sucesso pra ti, da minha parte ta encerrada a discussão.

----------


## Zarttron

Na boa m4d3, vc nao entendeu nada, o cara para 29,90 por 1 Mega e na sua fatura realmente vem somente isso??? Todo munda está careca de saber que isso nunca foi realidade, compre 1 Mega e mesmo sem gastar nada de telefone prepare os bolsos para no minimo 80 reais, e ai ?? Sua realidade é totalmente diferente da minha e de muitos. Meus clientes e publico alvo nao querem horrores de banda e ja perdi e sim muito cliente por nao vender mais velocidadese perdi para concorrencia em vista de preço na instalação e a novela é a mesma "passa de 4 a 5 meses para o mesmo vir nos procurar". Meus clientes querem preço atrelado a qualidade e foi o que disse e repito as vezes 40 reais a mais em uma conta acaba pesando no orçamento familiar e mesmo assim ficarão de fora da massa que pode pagar por uma internet com linha telefonica??? se eu tenho 190 clientes te garanto que poderia ter 4 vezes mais somente para atender aos viciados em down de plantão. Agora não quero arrumar encrenca, mas no que vc se diferencia dos demais amigos aqui do forum que buscam soluções para levar link a mais de 180km como mostrei acima??? Tem gente que 3 pares de rocket e ta mandando bala para cima de telecom como OI justamente por atender pessoas que nao podem ficar nas mãos de grandes telecom justamente por causa do orçamento familiar. E na boa querer abocanhar uma fatia similar aos de telecom e vender para o mesmo publico alvo das grandes ai ja é doidera e tivemos um claro comentário de um colega aqui mesmo nesse post que trabalhou dentro da OI e dividiu conosco sua experiencia. Eu sei na boa e sei mesmo o que é sua realidade, mas quando agente precisa de uma força e nao digo de conhecimente e sim de apoio agente tem que ser humilde para pedir. Queria vc no meu lugar escutando todos os dias que GVT tem isso e que NET tem aquilo e vc somente aceitar, isso sim é triste, mas ja me acostumei e tenho certeza que eu sim faço inclusão digital e é essa minha fatia do bolo. So para comentar temos parceiros no grupo que compra link os mais distantes a cerca de 138km com 4 pares de rocket. Sinto muito m4d3 se fui arrogante e prepotente em algo, sei que vc anda chateado como muitos aqui do forum, mas vamo q vamo.

----------


## Zarttron

So para contribuir no tópico aqui OI começa com minimo de 69,90 e não baixa de 90 reais, GVT começa com 128,00 e nao baixa de 148,00, pequeno provedor seja gatonet ou legalizado, começa em 35 reais e e nao passa de 35 reais.

----------


## hodesanionetx

Bão pra mim, não a curto prazo, o ramo está próximo de se extinguir, Alta quantidade de inadimplência, Estamos sendo obrigados a ceder equipamento em comodato( Coisa que eu sou contra), link dedicado ainda é muito caro, e a tecnologia que atualmente dispomos não nos deixa vender mais velocidade por menos valor, há não ser que alguns de nós consigamos cobrir uns 15 ou 20 km de rede HPNA, HFC ou par metálico com A/VDSL, que consigamos 100 mb dedicado á preço de VDSL, e que tenhamos dinheiro pra Comprar Roteadores de Alta capacidade, além de Técnicos que saibam operar esse sistema.

A Solução em lugares metropolitanos é fazer ptp de alta Qualidade colocar mini-Dslans em prédios ou cabeá-los pra tentar conseguir vender um pouco mais de velocidade exemplos 5 mb até 8 quem sabe... colocar um preço menor por 3 meses (como a GVT e Net são fãns) e cobrar na "Taxa de habilitação /Instalação" um valor maior (exemplos 80...,R$99,99 kk), além de investir em link e profissionalismo (adesivar carros, uniformes nos funcionários, nem que sejam dos mais baratos, ter um técnico de IRLA tbm é interessante) , onde não precisam pagar aluguel aproveitar e colocar paineis (onde haja espeço pra não causar mais ruido rsrs) usar rede 2.4N (deixe as 5.8 apenas pra PTP , quase ninguém aqui tem 70mil pra fazer PTPs em 8.5 GHZ...senão vamos ter um retrocesso como antes todo mundo vendia em 2.4 e as torres se comunicavam também em 2.4.) Começar a entrar na concorrência mesmo. Até onde der.

----------


## Zarttron

Concordo com vc hodesanionetx. Legal vc lembar do instalador e reparador de linhas de acesso (IRLA), faltou um cabista I (redes aereas), sou os dois pelo SENAI.

----------


## hodesanionetx

> Concordo com vc hodesanionetx. Legal vc lembar do instalador e reparador de linhas de acesso (IRLA), faltou um cabista I (redes aereas), sou os dois pelo SENAI.


Vlw falo mais de um Técnico de IRLA tendo em vista que é um pessoal mais ambientado a trabalhar com cabeamento, isso partindo do principio de que alguns provedores que estão em grandes metropoles concorrendo com Oi/GVT/NET/ cliente compartilhador temos de cair em campo nos prédios residenciais, começar a vender o nosso peixe tbm pra não acabar morrendo na praia.

----------


## 1929

> Vlw falo mais de um Técnico de IRLA tendo em vista que é um pessoal mais ambientado a trabalhar com cabeamento, isso partindo do principio de que alguns provedores que estão em grandes metropoles concorrendo com Oi/GVT/NET/ cliente compartilhador temos de cair em campo nos prédios residenciais, começar a vender o nosso peixe tbm pra não acabar morrendo na praia.


Agora vocë tocou num detalhe que vale a pena pensar bem em explorar. Prédios residenciais. Este pode ser um filao e tanto.
Inclusive tem um companheiro aqui no forum o mascaraajp, que comecou assim. O Andrio inicialmente só atendia condomínios. Chega com o sinal e faz cabeamento no prédio.
E hoje isso já esta ficando também mais fácil. Prédios novos já estáo incluindo nos projetos, ductos para cabeamento. E tem opcóes como da Cianet onde aproveita par metálico já existente.
Nesta questáo o Zartron deve estar tranquilo, pois prédios assim é que náo faltam na área dele.
Aqui é complicado, cidade baixa, praticamente sem condominios residenciais.

----------


## Zarttron

aqui a vantagem é que tem muito PAR e condominios, por isso meu interesse em outro tópico sobre dslan, ja atendemos 2 condominios, porem usamos switch e em alguns locais a malha de cabo fica muito espessa.

----------


## 1929

> aqui a vantagem é que tem muito PAR e condominios, por isso meu interesse em outro tópico sobre dslan, ja atendemos 2 condominios, porem usamos switch e em alguns locais a malha de cabo fica muito espessa.


E o sistema da CiaNet? daria para usar os pares metálicos já existentes. Até os pares do porteiro eletronico daria para aproveitar, pelo que entendi.

----------


## Zarttron

Se algum colega pudesse contribuir com alguma afirmação a respeito dos equipamentos da cianet, seria de grande utilidade para todos. Algum tipo de teste real.

----------


## demattos

> Se algum colega pudesse contribuir com alguma afirmação a respeito dos equipamentos da cianet, seria de grande utilidade para todos. Algum tipo de teste real.


Da CIANET so conheco os equipamentos HPNA que faz uso dos cabos coaxiais depedendo o estado daria para usar a rede de TV ACABO do predio, no caso seria usado os switch master indoor da CIANET que tem suporte para 60 Clientes e da para entregar tranquilamento 30 megas por cliente.

----------


## Zarttron

Problema seria autorização das empresas de TV a cabo para utilização desses cabos, mas com certeza seria uma vantagem muito grande.

----------


## demattos

> Problema seria autorização das empresas de TV a cabo para utilização desses cabos, mas com certeza seria uma vantagem muito grande.


Bom pelo menos onde fiz cabeamento existe o cabeamento com coaxial da antena coletiva, me expresei mau nao seria da tv acabo, seria este cabo que vem da antena de Tv coletiva do predio.

----------


## Zarttron

Sendo o cabo da antena coletiva, seria uma grande vatagem mesmo.

----------


## 1929

> Problema seria autorização das empresas de TV a cabo para utilização desses cabos, mas com certeza seria uma vantagem muito grande.


Eu tambem acho que confundi as bolas. Par metalico do porteiro seria com Dslam. O Cianet é com coaxial.
Mas aproveita tambem cabeamento ja existente.
O que vejo nestas tecnologias, incluindo fibra é o alto investimento. Cada usuario vai precisar de um conversor que custa duzentos e tanto. Sem falar do investimento na rede em si.
Se pelo menos tivessemos esta possibilidade de incluir no servico a TV paga, daí teriamos um reforco bom. Mas esta autorizacao está na mao de grupos poderosos que nao liberam a nao ser abaixo de muito dinheiro.
Vejo muita gente cabeando tudo. Uma beleza. Mas tenho minhas duvida sobre a capacidade ociosa destas redes. Vao se limitar a entregar internet e quando os grandes chegarem, vao tomar o mercado igual pois estes terao fonia e tv para oferecer a convergëncia e nós náo. Nós náo temos conteúdo para injetar nas redes a náo ser sinal de internet.

Pode acontecer o que o Zartron disse. Tem cliente que quer uma conta fixa, mas a medida que estas empresas vao aprimorando o servico deles, aos poucos a tentacao vai tomando conta dos consumidores.

----------


## Zarttron

Como o tópico fala sobre os futuro dos provedores. Com base em 11 paginas do tópico, para min da a entender que se as grandes operadoras conseguirem manter a mesma realidade das vendas digo sempre o mesmo valor sem aumentar nada e vender com preços em conta ai sim estamos correndo serios riscos e outra acredito eu que a tendencia sobre link dedicado seja baixar cada vez mais, pois ja existem muitas empresas com redes proprias, nosso maior problema frente tal situação seria de como levar tal banda, mas mesmo assim grandes empresas como ubiquiti que ja em novos firms ja está disponivel frequencias de 6ghz e mikrotik não irão acabar e sim irão achar novas formas de ganhar dinheiro em nosso ramo. O futuro é incerto mas que certamente existem muita gente trabalhando e investindo de certa forma em nós isso eu acredito, se desesperar e se assustar isso é o que qualquer grande gosta de fazer em pequeno. Manter a calma sempre foi algo que deu certo a anos em qualquer mercado.

----------


## hodesanionetx

> Bom pelo menos onde fiz cabeamento existe o cabeamento com coaxial da antena coletiva, me expresei mau nao seria da tv acabo, seria este cabo que vem da antena de Tv coletiva do predio.


Mas ela não manda 700 MHz no cabo ne?

----------


## demattos

> Mas ela não manda 700 MHz no cabo ne?


HPNA trabalha de 30 a 50Mhz para ser bem exato 44Mhz, e video trabalha de 55 a 1000Mhz mas teria que ver para confirmar nao lembro agora com certeza.

----------


## Maclaud

O Futuro dos provedores a radio com certeza não esta incerto nem fadado ao fracasso. Com novas tecnologias surgindo a cada dia no mercado de rede wireless estamos sim com um futuro bastante proveitoso para aqueles que se atualizarem e melhorarem suas condições de transporte de link com qualidade até o cliente. 

hoje chegou 1 peça do novo produto da UBNT que comprei para Testes - UNIFI 802.11ac Dual Band 2 e 5ghz

fiz testes em bancada e em campo, hoje deixei ele em um condominio na área da piscina para testes.

A qualidade impressionam a 130 mts conectou com sinal em -48 e passou 37mbps.

vou deixar por mais uns dias lá e espero colocar 10 deles para abranger todo o condominio.

----------


## naldo864

> O futuro para os provedores de rádio é tenebroso, principalmente porque a maioria não esta preparada para o que esta por vir. O tão esperado e agora temido PNBL promete liquidar de vez metade dos pequenos provedores, a viabilidade só vai existir onde as grandes teles não quiserem atender.
> 
> Quem antes achava que estava preparado, quem antes nunca viu fim do mercado de pequenos provedores pode voltar a estudar pois a coisa já esta mudando.
> 
> Abraço


acho dificil os pequenos acabarem aqui em são paulo ja e possivel comprar o mega dedicado na fibra a r$ 90,00 e e possivel ja chegar neste preço de r$ 35,00 o 1 mega com garantia de 30%.

----------


## Maclaud

> acho dificil os pequenos acabarem aqui em são paulo ja e possivel comprar o mega dedicado na fibra a r$ 90,00 e e possivel ja chegar neste preço de r$ 35,00 o 1 mega com garantia de 30%.


Naldo aqui em Recife a GVT ta com uma promoção de R$ 80,00 o mega, para contratos fechados de 100Mbps, estou com 50Mbps na fibra, mas to pensando seriamente em aproveitar essa promoção.

Abraço!

----------


## naldo864

> Naldo aqui em Recife a GVT ta com uma promoção de R$ 80,00 o mega, para contratos fechados de 100Mbps, estou com 50Mbps na fibra, mas to pensando seriamente em aproveitar essa promoção.
> 
> Abraço!


pois e ne aqui em são paulo ja tem operadora que ofereçe o mega a r$ 59,00....mas tem que ser para compras altas de 500 mega para cima ,mas se eu comprar 100 mega consigo um preço de r$ 80,00 aqui tambem.

o que mata o pequeno provedor e o preço do cliente para sua instalação aqui trabalhamos com comodato e não cobramos nada do cliente para ele usar e custo zero e não consultamos spc para facilitar a entrada de novos clientes.
e sim muita gente que tem spc sujo paga a internet direito sabe por que as grandes não instalam para eles e ai eles não tem esclha .
um cliente para entrar na rede custa para o pequeno :

1 nanoloco r$ 200,00 +tripe e cano r$ 15,00 +20 metros cabo de rede na media r$ 18,00 +gasolina e tecnico r$ 10,00 
ou seja ja custa r$ 243,00 para o provedor .
tem que esperar pelo menos 3 meses para tirar este prejuizo,e no plano nacional de banda larga demoraria quase 8 meses .
mas mesmo assim ainda e viavel visto que no plano nacional a obrigação e de 30% de banda ou seja .....

----------


## Maclaud

> pois e ne aqui em são paulo ja tem operadora que ofereçe o mega a r$ 59,00....mas tem que ser para compras altas de 500 mega para cima ,mas se eu comprar 100 mega consigo um preço de r$ 80,00 aqui tambem.
> 
> o que mata o pequeno provedor e o preço do cliente para sua instalação aqui trabalhamos com comodato e não cobramos nada do cliente para ele usar e custo zero e não consultamos spc para facilitar a entrada de novos clientes.
> e sim muita gente que tem spc sujo paga a internet direito sabe por que as grandes não instalam para eles e ai eles não tem esclha .
> um cliente para entrar na rede custa para o pequeno :
> 
> 1 nanoloco r$ 200,00 +tripe e cano r$ 15,00 +20 metros cabo de rede na media r$ 18,00 +gasolina e tecnico r$ 10,00 
> ou seja ja custa r$ 243,00 para o provedor .
> tem que esperar pelo menos 3 meses para tirar este prejuizo,e no plano nacional de banda larga demoraria quase 8 meses .
> mas mesmo assim ainda e viavel visto que no plano nacional a obrigação e de 30% de banda ou seja .....



Para conquistar clientes aqui fiz instalação a preço baixo e deixava o NANO em comodato no inicio, mas hoje apos 2 anos ja estou filtrando e cobrando R$ 280,00 na instalação com NANO LOCO M5 e R$ 350,00 com NANOBRIDGE M5 22 divido em 3x no boleto.
As instalações diminuiriam muito por causa do custo, as que aparece são indicação dos próprios clientes indicando a internet por ter uma boa qualidade, não tive como bancar mais o alto preço dos equipamentos UBNT. To focado agora em atender condomínios porque tá compensando melhor o retorno.

Uma coisa é certa os clientes que estiverem conosco de 3 e 5 megas estão satisfeitos, e sabemos que mesmo chegando as GRANDES com alto trafego de 15, 35, 50 e 100 megas eles não sairão até porque quando chega a fatura muitos acabam retornando, rsrs.

----------


## 1929

Naldo, neste teu cálculo com NanoLoco, tu não fez uma previsão para substituição do rádio. Pois o que tem NanoLoco parando do nada....

As contas para o nosso lado nunca vão fechar bonitinho, pois temos muita despesa com suporte em wi-fi.
Por outro lado temos pcba rtl8186 já com 5 anos sem trocar. Só que rtl 8186 hoje já não consegue atender as novas demandas.
Atheros atende muito melhor, seja 2.4 ou 5.8

Porém tenho notado que os equipamentos de pouco tempo para cá já não tem a longevidade que havia antes.
E isso pode ser um complicador muito sério a medida que o provedor cresce com wi-fi.
Pois se preço de link baixa, custos de suporte continuam pegando pesado.
Nós sentimos a mesma coisa que o McClaud. Diminuiu bastante a entrada de novos clientes. Mas nunca estivemos com o caixa tão aliviado. Se isso é bom ou ruim, só o tempo dirá.
Enquanto isso vamos melhorando o sinal para aqueles com mais dificuldades ou até deixando de atender. Nossa cidade é muito ruim para distribuir o sinal devido a geografia e vegetação.

----------


## Jadir

Carlos, eu prefiro cobrar o justo. O preço justo é aquele que não é tão barato ao ponto de depreciar o valor do seu produto/serviço e nem tão caro que se torne impeditivo para o cliente adquirir. 

Já tive as duas experiências, de cobrar muito caro e muito barato. Cobrando muito caro, os clientes procuram outra empresa. Cobrando muito barato, enche de clientes, mas a maioria maus pagadores. 

Atualmente cobro R$ 120,00 e justifico para o cliente que trata-se da ativação da linha, e não aquisição de equipamento. Deixo bem claro para o cliente na compra da linha que não vendemos equipamentos, locamos enquanto estiver com o serviço ativo, por se tratar de um equipamento de uso exclusivo em telecomunicações, de uso por operadoras autorizadas (o que não deixa de ser verdade). Quando o cliente deixa de utilizar, seja por atraso, mudança ou cancelamento, agendamos horário e retiramos a aparelhagem. Até o presente momento nenhuma queixa ou problema para retirar equipamentos. É uma estratégia que vem dando certo.

Se formos pesar na balança, custa caro e se torna impeditivo de acordo com a renda de alguns. Mas ao mesmo tempo torna-se um diferenciador, porque só vai assinar quem realmente tem interesse e, na grande maioria das vezes, pode pagar. E esse detalhe do poder pagar faz toda a diferença, porque o fluxo de caixa dos clientes ativos e que pagam em dia é que realmente mantém a empresa operando.

----------


## naldo864

> Naldo, neste teu cálculo com NanoLoco, tu não fez uma previsão para substituição do rádio. Pois o que tem NanoLoco parando do nada....
> 
> As contas para o nosso lado nunca vão fechar bonitinho, pois temos muita despesa com suporte em wi-fi.
> Por outro lado temos pcba rtl8186 já com 5 anos sem trocar. Só que rtl 8186 hoje já não consegue atender as novas demandas.
> Atheros atende muito melhor, seja 2.4 ou 5.8
> 
> Porém tenho notado que os equipamentos de pouco tempo para cá já não tem a longevidade que havia antes.
> E isso pode ser um complicador muito sério a medida que o provedor cresce com wi-fi.
> Pois se preço de link baixa, custos de suporte continuam pegando pesado.
> ...


sim e verdade tem os radios que param mas aqui vejo que e coisa de 1% da rede por mes ,da uma media de 2 radios por mes .
massss infelismente isto não tem jeito .
se for trabalhar com radio tem o custo dele ,se for trabalhar com fibra tem o custo das olts fora o cabeamento e não tem jeito.
acho uma boa e o provedor tirar seu asn e conseguir seu bloco de ips para distribuir para clientes corporativos com um custo mas alto da internet isto ajuda muito o provedor pequeno.
fora que pode ser neste modelo de negocio a chance de criar as redes de fibra otica sendo que este modelo compensa o investimento.

----------


## 1929

Tá muito bom de preço Jadir.

Mesmo para os que estão crescendo a passos largos, dar uma acalmada na entrada de novos assinantes pode ajudar o fluxo de caixa. A não ser nos casos onde o provedor pode repassar todos os custos de novo cliente.
Aqui tivemos alguns casos que foi preferível perder o cliente, seja por ser mau pagador ou seja por dificuldade de manter um sinal bom e estável. Mas acaba sempre entrando um novo no lugar e daí o remanejamento dos equipamentos contribui para o fluxo de caixa.
Agora o que preocupa é o futuro incerto com respeito a novas tecnologias para manter planos mais altos. Em dois anos ninguém mais vai querer 1 mega. Vai ser coisa de 10 mega. Mesmo que não precisem, mas a publicidade das grandes operadoras acabam fazendo a cabeça do consumidor.
Aliado a isso, os conteúdos estão ficando cada vez mais pesados e isso pode invibializar os planos de baixo consumo.
Então os provedores terão que continuar investindo na área. Este é o nosso futuro.

----------


## Maclaud

> Tá muito bom de preço Jadir.
> 
> Mesmo para os que estão crescendo a passos largos, dar uma acalmada na entrada de novos assinantes pode ajudar o fluxo de caixa. A não ser nos casos onde o provedor pode repassar todos os custos de novo cliente.
> Aqui tivemos alguns casos que foi preferível perder o cliente, seja por ser mau pagador ou seja por dificuldade de manter um sinal bom e estável. Mas acaba sempre entrando um novo no lugar e daí o remanejamento dos equipamentos contribui para o fluxo de caixa.
> Agora o que preocupa é o futuro incerto com respeito a novas tecnologias para manter planos mais altos. Em dois anos ninguém mais vai querer 1 mega. Vai ser coisa de 10 mega. Mesmo que não precisem, mas a publicidade das grandes operadoras acabam fazendo a cabeça do consumidor.
> Aliado a isso, os conteúdos estão ficando cada vez mais pesados e isso pode invibializar os planos de baixo consumo.
> Então os provedores terão que continuar investindo na área. Este é o nosso futuro.



concordo com você em relação ao futuro incerto de poder de compra e investimento em novas TECNOLOGIAS. E nesse ponto o que nos emperra é os financiamentos a longo prazo para poder crescer um pouco mais e oferecer velocidades decentes a preço competitivo.

a 6 meses estou na espera do cartão BNDES, não sei porque ta emperrado, aqui ta tudo em dia! empresa 100% legalizada, aberta a 2 anos, SCM e toda documentação do jeito que tem q ser e nada! Não liberam nem que a vaca tussa! precisava mesmo de uma linha de credito, para estender minhas fibras até outros pequenos POPs que estou montando, mas tá complicado.

Sexta passada o gerente de nossa conta jurídica do Bradesco vieram aqui e viram nosso projeto de expansão e ficaram até impressionados, prometeram uma linha de credito, mas já adiantei que não adianta vir com taxas de juros acima de 1.5% que não iremos assinar! estranho de tudo isso é que quando as GRANDES estão em dificuldade o BNDES, BANCO do NORDESTE e etc, logo socorrem e até mesmo o governo. mas a nós pequenos somos vistos talvez como um cliente de alto risco que pode não honrar os compromissos de assumir uma financiamento dessa magnitude.
Com cerca de R$ 500.000,00 dava pra atender aqui toda cidade em apenas mais 2 anos e também a região da CIDADE DA COPA., comprar equipamentos e fazer como o JADIR disse deixar a um preço mais justo a adesão, e o equipamento em comodato.

Mas não desistimos, a cada 3 meses estamos reinvestindo com uma reserva que separamos de nosso caixa. Tenho certeza que estamos no caminho certo e que não iremos sucumbir.

----------


## olivionet

Entrando no fim da conversa, mas penso assim:

Se não expandir e investir em fibra realmente o futuro é incerto, coaxial e par metálico (dsl) é uma boa porem já é uma tecnologia ultrapassada, realmente vejo futuro em quem investir em fibra que daí sim esta com estrutura para QUALQUER serviço que vier a existir, pois mesmo num futuro um pouco distante, fibra ainda será o extremo da tecnologia.

Ao meu ponto de vista outras tecnologias é investir em algo já ultrapassado.

Tendo 2 opções de tecnologia para o cliente ele pode optar, fibra mais caro um pouco ou rádio mais barato e assim não perdemos o cliente que quer mais banda. Teremos a solução porem com um custo mais alto na instalação e consequentemente mensal.

Aqui cobro na instalação R$ 200,00 no Mikrotik SXT em comodato e R$ 250,00 c/ roteador também em comodato, mais barato que isso é pagar pra trabalhar, mesmo o cliente praticamente pagando o equipamento (pago R$ 210,00 em cada) tem o cano, cabo e suporte e ainda corro o risco de ter que trocar o equipamento do cliente sem custo e ter que arcar com o valor do equipamento.

Então estes equipamentos wifi "com data de validade" acaba comendo a gente pelas pernas.

E com o aumento do consumo de banda, você terá ofertas de link mais barato, no meu caso pago pouco mais que R$ 50,00 por mega (busco a 80km) dai com um preço acessível podemos ter planos maiores e mais acessíveis, mas temos que ter a tecnologia para levar até a casa do cliente.

Hoje eu tenho banda sobrando e tenho 32 torres para atender os clientes, e mesmo assim já me esbarro no problema de entregar planos de 10 MB com QUALIDADE.

Pois o que adianta link se não consegue distribuir, melhor ter 1000 clientes pagando R$ 100,00/mês do que 2000 pagando R$ 50,00 e vendendo planos menores teremos que ter o dobro de cliente (dobro de dor de cabeça) para ter a mesma receita, com planos maiores você mantem seus clientes pagando mais e consequentemente lucrando mais também.

Resumindo e frisando mais uma vez, VAI SOBREVIVER QUEM CAMINHAR COM A TECNOLOGIA, CASO CONTRARIO AS TELES VÃO NOS ATROPELAR !!

----------


## Maclaud

Pessoal, estou ressucitando o topico a praticamente 1 ano parado, gostaria de compartilhar com vocês o que tem mudado nesses 2 anos desse topico desde que foi criado, algum relato positivo para o futuro dos provedores via rádio, como estão hoje a qualidade dos links, a quantidade de clientes de vocês aumentaram? e como estão novos projetos com as novas tecnologias que tem surgido?

vamos começar a atualizar nossos projetos, aguardo vocês aqui...

Aqui a 1 ano estamos focados em atender condomínio e dobramos nossa carteira de clientes, com os novos rádios chegando e passando um pouco mais de banda melhorou muito aqui, por isso ainda não iniciamos redes cabeadas, porque a região tem muito corte de cabos, muitas vezes até de propósito, como os condomínios estão nascendo ate 2km estou fazendo PTP e cabeando. tô com essa receita de sucesso, esse inicio de ano deu uma baixa nas instalações, agora na segunda quinzena de março já tá melhorando.

----------


## telworld

Desde que o mundo existe tem as grandes catástrofe, o povo sempre sobreviveu e nessa podemos muito sobrevier também.
sabe como se chama isso?... trabalho e persistência e no que sabemos fazer e fazer bem feito.
vocês conhecem aquele ditado o brutos também chora.

----------

